# Tailstock Tap and Die Holders



## Starlight Tools (Oct 16, 2013)

I have had a tailstock tap and die holder on my project list for a long time. I was modeling after the Neil Butterfield system, which was traditionally a MT1 or MT2 set up. I noticed that he had now started supplying a MT3 set up so I bit the bullet and ordered one. While I was at it, I ordered the Soba set from Chonos in UK to compare them.


Ordered this Soba tailstock die holder from Chronos in the UK. Paid about $65.00 for it after the dust settled. It arrived in about a week.


Ordered a similar setup from Neil Butterfield on the same day. This set up was about $267.00 after the dust settled.

see pdf file for details

Here are my observations

The Soba Set, most of the die holders were undersized, IE the 1" holder was 0.995" and so dies would not slide into it. also any set screw holes had flashing and burrs on the inside. After regrinding them they worked fine. All die holders were drilled and tapped and three set screws were supplied with each. Came with 6 holders 5/8, 3/4, 13/16, 1, 30 mm (not the 1-5/16 as stated) and 1-1/2. Did not include a way to hold taps. 

The bore of the 1-1/2" holder was 16 mm and the MT3 shaft was not bored out so only short lengths of thread could be handled.

All parts were black finished.

The set from Neil, was well made, no burrs and the dies slid into the holders like hands into a glove. Downside was that holders were drilled and tapped for two set screws 180 deg apart. I knew this when I ordered the set and added the two extra set screws at 90 deg 45 each side of one of the screws for adjustable dies.

The big plus with this system is that it comes with two die holders that hold from #0 to 1/2" taps. and that the MT tailstock arbour is drilled out so long threads can be made.
The tommy bar is twice as long and much heavier steel than the Soba set.

Also I had Neil make the 1-1/2" holder longer so that it would thread at least 2" long 3/4" thread which is standard for a 3/4" bolt.  (not shown in picture)

Finish on this set was bright steel. Knurling was light on the hand grip with no sharp edges. Soba set was not knurled at all.

All in all, both are very servicable fixtures, but my nod goes to Neil's set.

Walter


----------



## Splat (Jun 17, 2016)

Walt, I know your review, which I thank you for, is old but how's Neil's set holding up? Would you recommend or buy it again? Thanks.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Jul 16, 2016)

I find that I use both, Neil's set is a bit smaller diameter, sometimes a bit small for my big meat-hooks, but it is really nice to be able to hold taps with it which the other set does not have that capability.  The other set has a bit larger diameter shank so is a bit better to hold onto.

Yes I would get it again.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jul 18, 2016)

I purchased a set from Neil about 1.5 years ago ($160 USD).   They have held up very well for me.  (I am using his MT3 setup).   I also got his 1.5" die holder, which I use frequently.  No problems with the setup.  I agree with Walter's assessment on the set screw number and location on the die holders.

Another note, I am using the set on my 13" swing lathe, the handle that was supplied was too short.  Neil made up a longer one and sent it no charge within a day.

Neil is one of the good guys out there.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Jul 18, 2016)

My lathe is a Gosan 1440V  14 x 40 with a MT3 tailstock.

Yes I agree, Neil is one of the good guys, and makes a good system.

Walter


----------

